# Show your audio systems!!!



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

Edit 10/1/2013 :  I would just like to apologise for my arrogance in many of my posts dated 2009. I didn't really know what I was talking about but stated it as a fact like I did. I've since learnt that there's nothing wrong in being the person seeking to learn from this forum as opposed to trying act as though I'm the person dishing out the information. 



Theres threads for old hardware, cases, graphics cards, cooling, and modding but no sound systems that ic an find so here goes.

Post pics of your set up it can be your surround sound your stereo or a combo of the two just show us what you use to listen to stuff of your pc
Give a brief bit of info bout its specs too.

Well here goes, heres mine
Its  pioner Seperates set up (for thoes who dont no before stereos were all prebuilt together like built in CD players, tape players radio etc they used to all be seperate and hooked through a amp, an these are very hard to come by now) 
Its a 65 watt, not big i no, with huge response that most modern stereos carnt reach, IE it can get bigger bass and higher treble an all the frequencies inbetween, i have a vynl player, tape deck and radio currently in use.












the reasoning for this being in hardware is the fact sound systems is hardware and for a great gaming experience decent audio hardware is just as important as the rest of a computer


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2009)

nice sound setup, and thats a wicked dumbell in the backround


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

haha cheers im a lucky fker to have it it was passed down from my uncle carn't beat a bit of bob marley on vynl


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

come of guys show of your systems!!! if there anything like your rigs they'l be awsome


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont have a camera /cry..... not that i would want to show u my piles of rubbish infront of my logi z-5500s lol srsly...

but my sound system is very compact i can tell u that ^^ will try to get a pic soon.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

yea deffo the more the merryer haha an dnt worry bout the rubish mine aint the tidyest of rooms lol


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2009)

Got a Creative Inspire 5300 5.1 surround sound setup for the pc. Bought it off my uncle for $20. I got an Audigy II ZS with the Daniel_k drivers for my pc audio. I have an Altek Lansing 2.1 speaker system which I have hooked up to my 19" HDTV instead of the generic laptop speakers that are built in to the tv... sounds worlds apart.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

very cool man post pics haha


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2009)

hat said:


> Got a Creative Inspire 5300 5.1 surround sound setup for the pc. Bought it off my uncle for $20. I got an Audigy II ZS with the Daniel_k drivers for my pc audio. I have an Altek Lansing 2.1 speaker system which I have hooked up to my 19" HDTV instead of the generic laptop speakers that are built in to the tv... sounds worlds apart.



wheres the picture?? !!!!  i know i dont have one but i was 1st and i said i dont have one  lol


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

the only problem with ma set up is to hear the bass so it rattle your chest you have to be downstairs


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2009)

mmm i have simmiler problem... the bass fails due to the acoustics of this room(did i spell that corectly 1st time ? ) but it does rattle the leaves on the roof very nicely... scares the crap out of the possums lol!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

haha yea i love it im looking for another pair of speaker like mine coz it has another two outputs four all together dont no why but i want them all in use
AHHHH but does yours have the charm of being built in like the late 80's lol?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol, apparntly not but eh, i wouldnt mind a decent system but these were cheap and ready to go so.... there far from the best but there not bad ^^ i blame the acousitcs .


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

hahaha yea, kwl the point of this is not to say one better then the other just to show of everyones system if that makes sense


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 14, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> Theres threads for old hardware, cases, graphics cards, cooling, and modding but no sound systems that ic an find so here goes.
> 
> Post pics of your set up it can be your surround sound your stereo or a combo of the two just show us what you use to listen to stuff of your pc
> Give a brief bit of info bout its specs too.
> ...



I wouldn't say that's true. They still make all of those components seperately. Only junky units come together. I run a system that's all seperate components with an amp, equalizer, receiver, etc. However mines more modern and costs a few grand.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

fair enough lol my bad i havent looked at expensive stereos recently no need with this baby haha the beauty with seperates is if i wanted i could include a graphic EQ into the mix or a Digital Radio or anything plus this babys analuge not digital!!!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't have a camera, but it looks like two regular speakers on a desk with a headset plugged it.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my setup at the moment. Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 speakers with a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum sound card. Speakers are decent, but the X-Fi Crystalizer added a whole new life to them, much, much better bass from the sub.

Might replace it with the Logitech Z-5500, I was going to get the Z-2300 as it has a big sub, but want surround sound so was going to get the G51 but the sub isn't as big, so the Z-5500 it is


----------



## AKlass (Mar 14, 2009)

Vacuum tubes =p


----------



## AltecV1 (Mar 14, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Here's my setup at the moment. Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 speakers with a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum sound card. Speakers are decent, but the X-Fi Crystalizer added a whole new life to them, much, much better bass from the sub.
> 
> Might replace it with the Logitech Z-5500, I was going to get the Z-2300 as it has a big sub, but want surround sound so was going to get the G51 but the sub isn't as big, so the Z-5500 it is
> 
> ...



dude clean your room


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 14, 2009)

Bose Companion 5 series speakahs! Left speakah with my wireless antenna on top




Right speakah




Sub, which actually hits really amazing!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

AKlass said:


> Vacuum tubes =p
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/aklassnoob/CIMG0526.jpg
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/aklassnoob/CIMG0525.jpg



im jelous you got tubes man!!!! thats like amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 14, 2009)

just out of curiosity am i the only one here with a love for vynl or do you lot secretly listen to it too


----------



## selway89 (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh man wish I could have a valve amp, so would my dad for that matter.

I'm currently using an X-FI XtremeMusic sound card connected to a Cyrus One amp driving a pair of Mission M30i speakers.
Sound is good, the amp is truely amazing, it's about 20years old as it was my dads (although technically haven't given any money for it yet lol ;p) for the size of the speakers they pack a punch, very bassy for their size.
I daren't go past 3 on the volume knob as it is stupidly loud for a 20W amp (very big peak current output I believe).

The Cyrus amp was originally driving a set of Mission 781's with lead filled cyrus stands. These are my dads and sound truely fantastic. Have recently brought them back into use at home as they sound far better than the compact bose acoustimas system. 781s and the bose are driven with a Cyrus 6vs2 amp fed by a marrantz cd player.

My system at uni:
















781 speakers back at home:


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quick pic, still havn't setup my other amp, dsp and eq, been lazy since I moved.

Yamaha C60, M70, JBL SVA-1600, JBL 12" sub *never really turned on unless I'm blasting EDM*
JVC K1 Super Define CD Player
Harmon Kardon DVD48 / SACD


----------



## AKlass (Mar 15, 2009)

I love analog  But the amps cost like $2000 each


----------



## niko084 (Mar 15, 2009)

AKlass said:


> I love analog  But the amps cost like $2000 each



Analog?

You mean analog audio, or just analog amps vs digital ones?

Because you can get analog amps for well under $2000...
And if you want a really good one Analog audio is not a top company.


----------



## AKlass (Mar 15, 2009)

Analog amps the one my computer is hooked up to is a Unison Research SR1


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 15, 2009)

Pic from a few months back, basically still the same though.








Sound card: Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 (C-Media Oxygen HD) w/ LM4562NA op-amps

Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-54TX

Speakers:

Front L&R: Infinity Primus P150's
Front Bi-Amp'd L&R: KLH Audio Systems 9250B's
Center: Infinity Primus C350
Sub: BIC Acoustech H100



That is 770w of speakers + 500w of sub for anyone who's counting...

Also my receiver has a little microphone, you set it where you will be listening from and it sends out test tones via the speakers and the mic calculates distance, reverb, and eq settings automatically to auto adjust it to your room.

Almost forgot!


Headphones:

Sennheiser HD280 Pro
Sennheiser HD201
Sony MDR-V700DJ


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

To everyone else in this thread.



> OWNED



I know this doesn't compare but I'll share as well.  My sound system-


----------



## AKlass (Mar 15, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Pic from a few months back, basically still the same though.
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/14680/h9.jpg
> 
> ...



Too bad I can't setup more than 2 speakers with my amps  yeah we all just got owned


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 15, 2009)

this mine creative 7.1 surround it over my room


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2009)

Heres mine.

4x mordaunt short ms901's,kef centre and sony 100w x 5 amp,technics cd player.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

here's Mine!  custom made...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> here's Mine!  custom made...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/DSC00011.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/DSC00012.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/DSC00014.jpg



LMAO nice boom box


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a couple of other systems as well this is just my primary listening rig for headphones.


----------



## selway89 (Mar 16, 2009)

Frederik S said:


> I have a couple of other systems as well this is just my primary listening rig for headphones.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090316/1.jpg



Thats a nice looking setup that, allot of headphones there!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Get some BITCHES!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

> Pic from a few months back, basically still the same though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im lovin that setup man is that like a 5.1 set up? i could do some proper music mixing with a sound system like that ive seen allot of movie suround sound things goin on do you lot use them for your music too? how do they compare to an actual stereo? as there not designed for music? i mean a sub in surround is designed for the rumble effect and volume its not meant for high audio fidelity


edit: 'Get some BITCHES!' im jelous


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL mailman! rip those speakers out and make your own!! Like me!!


----------



## Frederik S (Mar 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pic
> Get some BITCHES!


Awesome!  Very hip


----------



## selway89 (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> LOL mailman! rip those speakers out and make your own!! Like me!!



Nooo that thing looks in as new condition and very retro! Love it!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

> LOL mailman! rip those speakers out and make your own!! Like me!!



haha yea just ad batterys an a handle your set lol


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

mail man u gotta ave some michael jackson comein out of that thing


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2009)

got my setup finished


























im about 5'9" so thats a good idea of the height of the speakers. 

I wear a size 10 puma so thats how big that woofer is and whats on the Samsung LN40A650 is Mirrors edge


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

haha thought so, mirrors edge i meean nice set up man im really quite jolous of u lot lol oh yea i forgot my sound card is a studio mixer haha


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> got my setup finished
> 
> 
> im about 5'9" so thats a good idea of the height of the speakers.
> ...



love your steup! Legendary!!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 16, 2009)

How do you like those HD280's? I was thinking about getting them for dj'ing.

I can't wait to setup the rest of my stereo.... 
I miss my Adcoms


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> im lovin that setup man is that like a 5.1 set up? i could do some proper music mixing with a sound system like that ive seen allot of movie suround sound things goin on do you lot use them for your music too? how do they compare to an actual stereo? as there not designed for music? i mean a sub in surround is designed for the rumble effect and volume its not meant for high audio fidelity
> 
> 
> edit: 'Get some BITCHES!' im jelous




Not 5.1, the four speakers are bi-amped, meaning my stereo has two sets of stereo outputs.

So the two on the left operate as one big left channel, and the two on the right operate as one big right channel.

So I have left, right, center, and sub. 3.1

I only use it for music, and no... a sub is often used in hi-fi setups, but only for the real low freqs that your mains cannot reproduce. You just don't want a boomy sub, you want one that produces tight and punchy lows.



niko084 said:


> How do you like those HD280's? I was thinking about getting them for dj'ing.
> 
> I can't wait to setup the rest of my stereo....
> I miss my Adcoms



Were you talkin to me? If so, yea I like my 280s but for DJ'ing I would look elsewhere.

*****Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro*****


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

> Analog?


are you aking what analuge is mate? coz its the type of wave form, analauge is a fully smooth curve meaning systems that use it work with the full curve producing the full frequency's of that wave (if your speakers can replicate it)

whilst digital isnt a curve its straight lines at right angles, on line is you bit depth and the other is your sample rate. the higher the sample rate the closer these right angles are to the original sound wave replicating as much as possible of the frequencies but you will never be as close as analouge.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2009)

it gets loud. it a pioneer elite 01 and the klipsch icon series setup. total is about 6k for all of it with game consoles


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

rich bugger


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> it gets loud. it a pioneer elite 01 and the klipsch icon series setup. total is about 6k for all of it with game consoles



Pioneer Elite FTW.

You and me man, raising the bar.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> rich bugger



lol i have a job with no bills. okay i got a couple bills but not much


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 16, 2009)

> You and me man, raising the bar



aaaa but where your 12" vynl record player ey?!?!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> it gets loud. it a pioneer elite 01 and the klipsch icon series setup. total is about 6k for all of it with game consoles



Meh, Receivers are for the weak eared folk 

Solid State Reference Amps FTW 
Can't beat it... 200 x 2 @ 8ohm RMS, .002% THD, 10hz-100khz @ 8ohm 50% power .000%THD, 124db SNR and you really can't touch the dynamic headroom which I should really test sometime. **That's my Yamaha M-70, it powers my mains**

But for high quality recievers, I can't say much can touch a high end pioneer elite, short of a top tier Yamaha, Denon or Onkyo.
Don't know if Marantz is still in the game really.

****
Thanks for the info on the 280's... I was looking at a few other sets too, I just know I love all the other Senns I have owned.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2009)

integra are great receiers too  made by onkyo. i wanted a 3809 denon but it was to much for me at the time. not a huge yamaha fan tbh but they are good.


----------



## r9 (Mar 16, 2009)

@thebeephaha 
I want to thank you for sharing. I would thank you in person but I doubt that you could hear me


----------



## niko084 (Mar 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> integra are great receiers too  made by onkyo. i wanted a 3809 denon but it was to much for me at the time. not a huge yamaha fan tbh but they are good.



Ya, I'm not the biggest fan of Yamaha receivers myself, you pay a pretty hefty premium still based on their great name from the '70s and '80s.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 16, 2009)

wow. ok...

the source:





that is a DAC designed by me.

the 'phones:




clockwise, starting with the beige 'phones: Kalimar-Tronics T850(1965 vintage), Sennheiser HD650, Sennheiser PC155 used as a foster-phone for NOS SFI 32Ω planar drivers.

the amplification:




modified Xiang Sheng 708b Hi-Fi preamp, being used as a preamp and headphone amplifier.





custom-built modified MHHA mounted next to my bed.

the portable setup:




Grado sr80 with Canare StarQuad cable, fixed and modded Creative Zen Micro(16GB), custom-built modified Linkwitz crossfeed filter, custom-built modified CMoy amp.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

Heh it's the Creative Zen I sold you back in the day right?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 16, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> Heh it's the Creative Zen I sold you back in the day right?



damn right.
i fixed the problem you had with the jack and replaced the internal 5GB hard drive with a 16GB compact flash card.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> damn right.
> i fixed the problem you had with the jack and replaced the internal 5GB hard drive with a 16GB compact flash card.



Nice!


----------



## jbl-series (Jan 9, 2013)

*My Home Theater system*

1. Yamaha Rx-V671
2. Panasonic DMR-EZ-48V
3. Sylvania Blueray 
4. Sony Playstation
5. Dell Inspiron I660-3037BK 16GB/1TB/HD 7.1
6. Polk speakers {TSI100,T15,C20} Klipsh SW-112 sub


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgot i started this  

Hate reading through my old posts quite embarrassing.

JBL- that's quite nice, sadly i don't have the space anymore, not living at home so im stuck with Argos best £10 speakers. yay.....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh wow, had completely forgotten about this thread. I have some new equipment I'll take some pics of and post.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh wow, had completely forgotten about this thread. I have some new equipment I'll take some pics of and post.



No idea how I never posted in here....will have to dig around and look for photos since its all in storage now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> No idea how I never posted in here....will have to dig around and look for photos since its all in storage now.



You never saw it because until jbl-series resurrected this thread, it hadn't been posted in since March 2009.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You never saw it because until jbl-series resurrected this thread, it hadn't been posted in since March 2009.



I think that was when I was on hiatus anyway.


----------



## Millennium (Jan 9, 2013)

My setup is good! (400th post!    )

Triangle COMETE Ex speakers, with a massive crossover and bracing upgrade inside:





Amp is a valve amp - Yaqin M10-L with upgraded tubes. Didn't get a good pic myself but it's this one:





DAC is a Micromega MyDAC, a newish DAC but apparently beats most comparatively priced DACs... (also good power and phono cables):





Finally my power and speaker cables. The toffee is for size comparison 





I also have one of these BK XLS200 DF subs hooked up to the amp:




(that driver is 10" wide)

Let's see yours... I see a couple of really nice ones already at least!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I think that was when I was on hiatus anyway.



Yeah, I remember there was a period of six to nine months when you were like "screw TPU" and left, but inevitably come back. We all do. TPU is like Hotel California, you can never leave.


----------



## jbl-series (Jan 9, 2013)

*Resurrected thread*

I noticed that..I just come across this site today...I'm on {Audiokarma} site..Glad to be to have found this site..Hello to everyone here...








Random Murderer said:


> You never saw it because until jbl-series resurrected this thread, it hadn't been posted in since March 2009.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> but inevitably come back. We all do. TPU is like Hotel California, you can never leave.


. 
I know that feeling left for a bout a year thanks to my interest fading Fromm computer to the car but a recent upgrade on the computer sucked me back In. 

Millennium - that valve amp looks lovely. When you say upgraded tubes did you do that or was it purchased that way? 

Jbl - hello and welcome  some very helpful guys n gals on here. Tones and tones of info 

Glad to see intrest in this again. Bet there's some more amazing audio rigs owned by you lot. Photos photos photos!!!!!!


----------



## jbl-series (Jan 9, 2013)

*Thanks for the welcome*

That was a photo of my home theater and soon some photos of my Onkyo TX-8050 2 channel stereo loaded with older format audio decks from Mini discs to Dat cassette...I love  the older audio formats and today's too...






ste2425 said:


> .
> I know that feeling left for a bout a year thanks to my interest fading Fromm computer to the car but a recent upgrade on the computer sucked me back In.
> 
> Millennium - that valve amp looks lovely. When you say upgraded tubes did you do that or was it purchased that way?
> ...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 9, 2013)

*Yamaha RX-V371*





*Jamo S 426 HCS 3 & SUB 210*





Total price paid $477. Would have been about $417 had I waited a couple weeks for a price drop on the AVR. The surrounds are not as small as they look in the pic. They actually have the same size mids as the center.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 9, 2013)

Never used a surround system like that. I've always been a Hifi bloke. Onestly what's the surround effect like? Is it effective on a small room like a living room or bedroom?  Sadly I don't have the space for my old pioneer separates system but would still like a nice sound system. How much space would you say they take up?

Used to own this lovely thing 





Sadly I managed to kill it extremely gutted. Posted a thread about it on here actually now I think about it


----------



## jbl-series (Jan 10, 2013)

*Yamaha RX-V671*

125 watts 7.1 Av receiver. The heart of my Home theater system..Has lots of HDMI inputs and inputs for your Ipod or Iphone. Lots of clean power..


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2013)

jbl-series said:


> 125 watts 7.1 Av receiver. The heart of my Home theater system..Has lots of HDMI inputs and inputs for your Ipod or Iphone. Lots of clean power..



Have you tried the "presence" outs? Most Yamaha amps these days have them, but I find that very little audio content is placed with them. Could be my model of amp though..I got a 7.2 8160, but the front panel is near identical to the one you posted.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 10, 2013)

A bunch of terrible images of my audio systems.

For when I'm lazy or outside:
Laptop in-built.


For my gaming rig:
Monitor in-built.
Buttkicker Gamer2.


On my laptop, used mostly for music:
2 Fostex PM0.4n.
1 Fostex PM-SUBn.
Audio 2 DJ sound card (Lower right of satellite pic).
DiDock (Not pictured).

Sound card->DiDock->Sub->Satellites.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> A bunch of terrible images of my audio systems.
> 
> For when I'm lazy or outside:
> Laptop in-built.
> ...



Nice collection of coke cans 

Bet that printer rattles a little on that sub and what is that exactly in the second to last picture? Bit to blurry to make out but my mind is running wild with various types or microphones or stands 






dug this out of storage for a play with  Great little thing. Sadly it must be a bit damp in the loft as the paint has started to bubble slightly in places


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> what is that exactly in the second to last picture? Bit to blurry to make out but my mind is running wild with various types or microphones or stands



It's a Buttkicker subwoofer. You attach it to your chair and it outputs vibrations instead of sound, so you can hear the bass but a person standing a few feet from you cannot.
Not sure if it actually works that way, but that's what I was lead to believe.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

So where in the hell do I get a nice small tube-amp audio system?  I would really like one, they sound amazing, but they are crazy expensive at best buy.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> So where in the hell do I get a nice small tube-amp audio system?  I would really like one, they sound amazing, but they are crazy expensive at best buy.



What price range are you looking in?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

$50 to $150, it is going to be mostly for my desk at work, so not terribly loud or large.  An optional headphone boost would be a plus.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> $50 to $150, it is going to be mostly for my desk at work, so not terribly loud or large.  An optional headphone boost would be a plus.



Strictly headphones or speakers as well?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

speakers are the priority, headphones optional (I will eventually get me a headphone amp, but if this does both, that would be great)

Mostly I'll be plugging my phone up to it to play music (possibly computer too)


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> It's a Buttkicker subwoofer. You attach it to your chair and it outputs vibrations instead of sound, so you can hear the bass but a person standing a few feet from you cannot.
> Not sure if it actually works that way, but that's what I was lead to believe.



ohhhh ive seen things like that for drummers who use electronic kits but still want to feel the vibrations of an acoustic kit

This is what i replaced the Pioneer SA 520 with, a SA 620 






running through these


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> speakers are the priority, headphones optional (I will eventually get me a headphone amp, but if this does both, that would be great)
> 
> Mostly I'll be plugging my phone up to it to play music (possibly computer too)



Alright. I'll have a look around.
I may not be able to get back to you for some time, work. It also doesn't help we have a useless 2 hour meeting today 
EDIT: forgot to ask, you a DIY'er? I.e., if I found a kit, would you be able/willing to put it together, soldering and all?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Alright. I'll have a look around.
> I may not be able to get back to you for some time, work. It also doesn't help we have a useless 2 hour meeting today
> EDIT: forgot to ask, you a DIY'er? I.e., if I found a kit, would you be able/willing to put it together, soldering and all?



I am an intermediate solderer, and a great DIY'er.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I am an intermediate solderer, and a great DIY'er.



Well, that opens up your options a bit, but it still looks like you'll have to go hybrid rather than all-tube to keep it in your price range. The cheapest I could find after a quick search that was all-tube was $229 and it was a measly 2.5W per channel.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a lot of audio grear as well as video. I bought a second house so I no longer have a dedicated home theater but my theater equipment is setup in the garage for now. My goal is to re-do the garage to make it a dedicated HT room with space for my Harley.

I will run over to AVS and find my gear thread there and post my equipment.



*Home Theater
Equipment:*

Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350 _(1080p Projector)_
Elite Screens R120WH1 Fixed Projection Screen _(120" 16:9 AR)(CineWhite)_
Onkyo TX-SR605 _(7.1)_
Directv HD DVR Model HR24 _(SAT Box)_
Sony BDP-S550 Blu-ray player
PS3 FAT 120GB
Belkin PureAV power conditioner
Tripp Lite Isotel 6 Ultra Surge Suppressor
HTPC _(Intel c2d E8600@ 3.3GHz, 4GB DDR2, 8800GT 512, 800GB HDD space, Win 7 64 bit) TosLINK & HDMI to Onkyo_

*HT Speakers:*

Infinity Beta 40 (fronts)
Infinity Beta C360 (center)
Hsu Research VTF-2 MK3 (sub)
Polk Audio Monitor 40 (sides)
Polk Audio Monitor 40 (rears)

_Using 12 AWG Rockford Fosgate wires throughout._




*Living room:*

Samsung Series 7 LED DLP 61"
Directv model H25 HD SAT 
Sony dav-dz170 DVD home theater systems _(5.1)_
Xbox 360 w/ Kinect


*(Office) Two channel music listening Equipment:*

Samsung Series 6000 40" LED LCD _(used for console gaming, TV viewing, and PC duties)_
Harmon Kardon HK3490 _(handles my stereo music listening and PC/console dutes)_
Rotel RDV1092 _(DVD/CD player)_
Directv Genie model HR34 SAT DVR HD _(handles entire house for DVR functions)_
Belkin PureAV PF30 _(power conditioner)_
Xbox 360 Elite 120GB
PS3 Slim 250GB

*Stereo Speakers:*

Hsu Research HB-1 MK2
Velodyne CT-150 _(sub)_

_Using 12 AWG speaker wires throughout._



*Cans:*

Grado SR325is (for music listening bliss)
Sony XB700 (When I want extra bass)
Sony MDR-V6 (general stereo listening / night time gaming)
Turtle Beach EarForce 2 5.1 headset (gaming)
Sennheiser rs120 wireless headphones (when I need to move around)





A few pictures of my unfinished and WIP garage...


----------



## punisher186 (Jan 10, 2013)

HD555, I don't own any speakers.  Eventually I'll get Audioengine A5's.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

punisher186 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130110/f.jpg
> 
> HD555, I don't own any speakers.  Eventually I'll get Audioengine A5's.



Ah, a fellow Sennheiser fan. Good man!


----------



## punisher186 (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ah, a fellow Sennheiser fan. Good man!



Only paid $85 shipped for them, brand new.  Great value.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Who isn't a Sennheiser fan.  I am not a fan of cloth ear pads.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Who isn't a Sennheiser fan.



Most Grado fans, lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Most Grado fans, lol



I Love my Grado's but I also like my brother Sennheiser. Great headphones for the price. 

I would however like to compare some higher end Sennheiser. . .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Who isn't a Sennheiser fan.  I am not a fan of cloth ear pads.



I am not a Senn fan.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> I Love my Grado's but I also like my brother Sennheiser. Great headphones for the price.


I only said that because in my experience over at Head-Fi, it seemed there was a great divide. People loved one or the other and were biased as hell, and there were very few people who loved both.



freaksavior said:


> I would however like to compare so higher end Sennheiser. . .



Haven't had a chance to hear the HD800s yet, but I have the HD650s. If there is any improvement in the sound at all(which I've heard there is), then they must be heavenly.
That being said, I can say I hadn't really "heard" most of my music until I listened through the XS708b(and another amp I have that I haven't posted yet) with the 650s. They are absolutely incredible. Even more so if you do a quick, reversible mod. All you have to do is disassemble the ear cups(you don't have to remove the drivers) and replace the stock ear foam with a layer of pantyhose. The pantyhose aren't really necessary, you can just remove the foam and get the same effect, but putting the pantyhose there re-provides the protection from debris to the drivers. You would think that Sennheiser would have used sonically-neutral foam(maybe they did), but doing that mod sort of lifted a veil off of the high-end. At first, I thought it was my mind playing tricks on me, but I reversed it, putting the foam back in place, and there was definitely a difference.
Also, in my experience with various Sennheiser sets, they seem to sound best and really "sing" when amped by a tube setup. There have only been two solid-state amps I've heard that give the same silky smooth, warm tone that you get with tubes on a pair of Senns. One is the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente(mighty underrated if you ask me), the other is the aforementioned amp that i've yet to post. It's a blast from the past('80s) and I wish luck to anybody looking for either, lol.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I am not a Senn fan.



We all make mistakes.  Its what you do when you pick yourself up, realize you were wrong, and fix those mistakes that makes you a man.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> We all make mistakes.  Its what you do when you pick yourself up, realize you were wrong, and fix those mistakes that makes you a man.



3870x2, sorry man. I've been looking, and if you're not looking for a preamp or a headphone amp, you'll need to double your price range to find a good amp.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> 3870x2, sorry man. I've been looking, and if you're not looking for a preamp or a headphone amp, you'll need to double your price range to find a good amp.



how about up to $350¿


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 10, 2013)

I prefer Grado over Senns as well but I like senns. I plan to add a set to my collection one day. HD598 or HD650.

I also want another set of Grado's though. Something in the $1k to $1.5k range but I've been wanting that for a couple of years and so far haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 10, 2013)

I prefer STAX and Audio Technica over any Senn any day. 350 USD is not a whole lot for a good headphone amp, 500+ you will start to get good quailty one from Burson and such.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 10, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Nice collection of coke cans
> 
> Bet that printer rattles a little on that sub and what is that exactly in the second to last picture? Bit to blurry to make out but my mind is running wild with various types or microphones or stands



And I've got even more coke cans. 

And the printer does rattle when the sub plays, but it's in harmony with the music, so I try to think of it as augmentation of the music. 

Tried to take a better picture of the Buttkicker chair attachment. It does work quite well, but since my chair isn't an engineering marvel, it can rattle while the Buttkicker does it's work.

And last, but not least, I forgot my beloved Sennheiser HD56. :O


----------



## KingPing (Jan 10, 2013)

My humble audio system

From top to bottom: CREATIVE TITANIUM HD (for headphones) - evga gts250 - ASUS XONAR DX (for 5.1 speakers) - msi 570gtx

Headphones: Audio Technica ATH A700 & Razer Carcharias
Speakers: Logitech Z5300


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I only said that because in my experience over at Head-Fi, it seemed there was a great divide. People loved one or the other and were biased as hell, and there were very few people who loved both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I am an unfortunate soul not having had the pleasures of hooking my SR225i's to a nice big tube amp and blasting my favorite music into my ear canals, but one day.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Locksmith (Jan 11, 2013)

Yamaha RX-V657  7.1  AMP

100W a channel X 7.1
Yamaha bass sub
Spendor LE2/3 - front speakers
Mission - center
B&W - surround/sides
Linn Index - Rears

Sennheiser HD555  headphones from Amp

PC - direct to amp - optical fiber


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zen_ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/nOcyQ.jpg



whoa now hold up you can't post a picture of that beauty without a description. I know its not the Pioneer SA 8800 as that has a digi display and switches in different places however it reminds me of it? and can i get a closer pic?

Some very nice set ups here putting me to extreme shame


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 11, 2013)

wires and Fans....


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 11, 2013)

Locksmith said:


> wires and Fans....
> 
> [url]http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6669/img20130111012832303.jpg[/URL]



suppose it counts, fan noise is audio


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 11, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> whoa now hold up you can't post a picture of that beauty without a description. I know its not the Pioneer SA 8800 as that has a digi display and switches in different places however it reminds me of it? and can i get a closer pic?
> 
> Some very nice set ups here putting me to extreme shame



It's a Dual 1246 turntable with a Shure V15 V-MR cartridge, and a Yamaha CR-1020 reciever


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 11, 2013)

Zen_ said:


> It's a Dual 1246 turntable with a Shure V15 V-MR cartridge, and a Yamaha CR-1020 reciever



Couldn't have been more of the mark there  still lovely looking piece of kit.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel as if this is starting to die off into a show your pc thread again.... this is for Audio equipment guys...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2013)

You asked


----------



## shovenose (Jan 11, 2013)

Eh I've got a pair of crappy $10 Logitech computer speakers.
And a pair of sort of cheap Sony headphones.
If I sell my old iMac and a couple other things to bring in some money i'll buy myself a real sound system!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 11, 2013)

Not quite as reto as mailman's but still pretty good.


----------



## speed208 (Jan 11, 2013)

Does any one Tried BoSS ???????


----------



## commission3r (Jan 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> Heres mine.
> 
> 4x mordaunt short ms901's,kef centre and sony 100w x 5 amp,technics cd player.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090315/PICT0322.jpg




lovin ur lian li 1000 case brings back memories of cuts and frustration
ever considered ditching those wheels for the lian li feets?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's only a couple of posts but freaksavior has a point can we keep this for photos of audio equipment. Doesn't matter what that is from modern surround to vintage amplifiers, receivers and turntables. Questions about one case over another or pictures of computers there's threads for that already. Thanks guys  n gals


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry cant hold myself: For me  photos of dusty dirty chaotic man caves are enough hehehehe. ok ok I will stop... eventually


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 11, 2013)

Jetster said:


> You asked
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130111/Capture012.jpg



Jimmy Page says... nice.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Jimmy Page says... nice.



My Daughter says he looks like Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 11, 2013)

Jetster said:


> My Daughter says he looks like Bilbo Baggins



She's wrong. Bilbo looks like Jimmy.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm ashamed that I had to google to find out who's Bilbo. Anyway, my very own Jimmy Page albeit in a picture (together with other stuff)


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 11, 2013)

Are your shelves up-side down? 

Loving the old wood desk, and the tech sitting on top of it, with the green wall. Makes me want to paint.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2013)

Does seem those shelves would hold weight better the other way.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 11, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Does seem those shelves would hold weight better the other way.



They can go either way   Anyway, my son's workplace is quite different:


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2013)

some of my gear that I posted earlier...


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## jbl-series (Jan 16, 2013)

*Onkyo TX 8050 receiver*

This fairly new Onkyo 80x2 channel receiver has been a good replacement of my longtime Pioneer 100x2 channel {1997}...The Onkyo has a much better integrated sound circuitry which produces a clean "natural" sound..This receiver is my primary system for all my music needs..I don't use the video {HDMI} inputs since I have my Yamaha receiver for movies..I like the Ethernet port for internet radio listening..It features a "phono" input for listening to my vinyl record collection..I also have several older format decks connected to it..Sony JE MS-510 {mini disc},Sony DTC-A6 {DAT},Sony TC-WE425 {Cassette},Centrex R-65 {8 track},Pioneer PD-F505 CD jukebox {1997}.. recorder..JBL Studio Series speakers,P150 300 watt subwoofer..


----------



## jbl-series (Jan 16, 2013)

*Awesome*

Looks really nice!!...Clean set and all..








thebeephaha said:


> Pic from a few months back, basically still the same though.
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/14680/h9.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## revin (Jan 17, 2013)

VIZIO XVT3D554SV 55-inch 1080p 480Hz 3D LED HDTV Full Array TruLED. People crap when they watch this tv, there blown away from the picture in all modes, SD,HD,BD, even gaming from my pweny 5870XXX lol
Pioneer VSX-39TX Ultra w/Touchpad {modded}
Pair of DBX Soundfield 3x2 LS Plus center
Jamo 300w Sub
My pride and joy we got new way back in the early '80's,a pair of RS e's I refoamed few yrs ago These are the most beutiful sounding speakers ! Gotta love those EMIT's !!

4 of the old school giant Pioneer CS 9900E 4 way, all completly modded newer HD 16"subs,rear set w/ the famed awesome CS99A crossovers, front with DBX Soundfield crossovers{bi-ampable} Yea there more of a "loudspeaker" perse, but the tweaks have made them far more enjoyable. Cant wait for the JBL 60's or 70's. Some have commented that those JBL's remind them of the incrediable Infinity RS line


----------



## claylomax (Jan 17, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> I'm ashamed that I had to google to find out who's Bilbo. Anyway, my very own Jimmy Page albeit in a picture (together with other stuff)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130111/resize larger.jpg



So neat and tidy. It looks great!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 18, 2013)

revin said:


> VIZIO XVT3D554SV 55-inch 1080p 480Hz 3D LED HDTV Full Array TruLED. People crap when they watch this tv, there blown away from the picture in all modes, SD,HD,BD, even gaming from my pweny 5870XXX lol
> Pioneer VSX-39TX Ultra w/Touchpad {modded}
> Pair of DBX Soundfield 3x2 LS Plus center
> Jamo 300w Sub
> ...



That is a lovely set up, never heard the EMIT's but they look very nice  Out of it all for presence i love them pioneer loudspeakers. I think mine are in the same series CS but a much lower model then yours  I think its the size that i love, and yours must be even bigger being four-way. Would love to upgrade mine but i kind of like the fact its still running the same loud speakers nearly 20-30 years on. 
(hows many times can i say love? odd)


----------



## revin (Jan 18, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> That is a lovely set up, never heard the EMIT's but they look very nice  Out of it all for presence i love them pioneer loudspeakers. I think mine are in the same series CS but a much lower model then yours  I think its the size that i love, and yours must be even bigger being four-way. Would love to upgrade mine but i kind of like the fact its still running the same loud speakers nearly 20-30 years on.
> (hows many times can i say love? odd)


Thank you,
The vocal and musical imaging from the RS line with EMIT's is undescribeable. You can literally stand on the outside of  say the left speaker in line with both L&R, and still distinguist sonic clairity from the right, and the bass from the famous polypropylene woofers is very respectiable. Even though they are  "small" speaker, even in a large room, you just get blown away from them. You can spend hours on end listening to them and never get fatigued. Best of all you dont have to have a "sweet spot" to sit in, they sound sooo spectacular even closer to one than the other. It's hard to describe the sound field, it just amazing.

We've had the Pioneer's [now 6 of 9900's] so lomg the foam didnt hold up, so I refoamed the first set, but after aquiring the VSX39, it became obvious that I had to be careful with high levels. Thats when it was a better choice to install the HD sub's, but realizing that they all lacked the sonic quality my reserch led me to the old CS99A crossover's then the 1 set got the DBX x-overs.  It was just trial and error to get the big speakers to sound "better", but after having  VSX39 tweaked from a local guy who was friends with Bob Carver they now sound far more apealling with all four of them cranking up, but not nearly as good as the lil RSe's


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm using a bit of 30 year old midrange stuff...

The Receiver, a Kenwood KR-4070. On top is my CD player, a JVC XL-M401.





The Speakers, Denon USC-20Fs. I picked these up free due to the obvious damage, managed to fix the rip with a mixture of white glue and water and so far it's holding up well. I'll fix the damaged cone eventually, but not top priority.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 19, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I'm using a bit of 30 year old midrange stuff...
> 
> The Receiver, a Kenwood KR-4070. On top is my CD player, a JVC XL-M401.
> http://goput.it/4n4.jpg
> ...



like that receiver very nice, needs a bloody good clean to get the chrome shiny again, lots of good guides on the net though


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2013)

DaveK said:


> Here's my setup at the moment. Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 speakers with a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum sound card. Speakers are decent, but the X-Fi Crystalizer added a whole new life to them, much, much better bass from the sub.
> 
> Might replace it with the Logitech Z-5500, I was going to get the Z-2300 as it has a big sub, but want surround sound so was going to get the G51 but the sub isn't as big, so the Z-5500 it is
> 
> ...



Dude you need a desk before new speakers. Is a Conroe865PE what I'm seeing?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 19, 2013)

lol couldn't let it, my cars audio


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2013)

Wait I just realized something: Shouldn't this be in the Audio etc forum?


----------



## revin (Jan 20, 2013)

Frick said:


> Wait I just realized something: Shouldn't this be in the Audio etc forum?



Ste started this long before that fourm was opened


----------



## revin (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's an older shot from 1995, Ahhh the days of good vinyl, have the FAMOUS Audio Technica AT14SA Cartridge SHIBATA Stylus on a pretty high end Technics DD turntable. Also a rare DBX tape Recorder and built-in DBX Decoder from when they were putting out DBX recordings.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 5, 2013)

Found this tucked away whilst messing about in the Uni live room, don't know if its of any quality but it looks cool


----------



## revin (Apr 5, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/IMG_0371265.jpg
> 
> Found this tucked away whilst messing about in the Uni live room, don't know if its of any quality but it looks cool



OH HELL YES  Seems to be the B77[7.5ips]
I grew up thru the superb High-End 60-70's and 15ips is something to be heard.
Studer,- Revox was and is high end 
Tape/Scorce Demo

That's a Keeper!!!!!!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine's meh but I'll list it:

Speakers: Logitech x530 5.1
Headset: Asus RoG Vulcan ANC 
IEMs: Logitech UE350vi
Soundcard: Onboard Realtek HD


----------



## Jamie.Macks (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Champ (May 10, 2014)




----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2014)

Jamie.Macks said:


> View attachment 56557



Nice, but i hope you really don't have all those speakers a the front like that as speakers more so floor standers need breathing space to sound there best.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2014)

No pics yet, But here is what I am using-

Denon UD-M30 
Kenwood 100w Sub
Lindy usb DAC
Small studio monitors

The DAC is connected to my pc via TOS and then by ana cables to the Denon. The speakers were active, but i have removed the amps, and they are using crossovers from some tannoy speakers.


----------



## Jamie.Macks (May 10, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Nice, but i hope you really don't have all those speakers a the front like that as speakers more so floor standers need breathing space to sound there best.



I've got them about 18 inches out from the wall but I do keep them all up front like that. 95% of the time they're used for music and I am unfortunately limited to small military housing and I've got bigger furniture being delivered. Once I get a bigger living space I will be upgrading the towers, adding a power amp, and placing everything around my listening area appropriately. But for now this is what I'm working with


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2014)

18 inches maybe to much but all i was trying to say was to put 2 pairs away some were and listen too 1 pair  time so there is breathing space, although that might be your issue not having some were put them..

Well as long as your enjoying and have fun with it ..


----------



## Bansaku (May 11, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Nice, but i hope you really don't have all those speakers a the front like that as speakers more so floor standers need breathing space to sound there best.



Not to mention the golden rule of matching speakers. Layman's terms here; Even if all three sets are from the same manufacturer, their 'colour' is not matched and therefore the sound signature of each speaker is fighting with one another. If indeed all three sets are connected, it is going to sound like crap in comparison to picking the best pair of the batch and equalizing them for your room type. Not to mention the impedance of the signal being split into three different paths will not give each speaker enough power to be properly driven which will degrade the sound as well. A classic mistake made by the inexperienced (not necessarily implying yourself). But as he stated, he is working with what he has available.


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2014)

Bansaku said:


> Not to mention the golden rule of matching speakers. Layman's terms here; Even if all three sets are from the same manufacturer, their 'colour' is not matched and therefore the sound signature of each speaker is fighting with one another. If indeed all three sets are connected, it is going to sound like crap in comparison to picking the best pair of the batch and equalizing them for your room type. Not to mention the impedance of the signal being split into three different paths will not give each speaker enough power to be properly driven which will degrade the sound as well. A classic mistake made by the inexperienced (not necessarily implying yourself). But as he stated, he is working with what he has available.



True, I got out of dealing with HIFI and such back in the early 2k after 16 years and still today think some of the old speakers are much better even more so the newer TANNOY which is a shame what they done to those these days.

Yet another expensive hobby and you gotta find the speakers you like most for what your doing with them..  As i used to get mine out the local paper and have at least 3 pairs which depending on music type or films i was watching.


----------



## Jamie.Macks (May 12, 2014)

AsRock said:


> 18 inches maybe to much but all i was trying to say was to put 2 pairs away some were and listen too 1 pair  time so there is breathing space, although that might be your issue not having some were put them..
> 
> Well as long as your enjoying and have fun with it ..



My measurements were way off, sorry, I have them 9 inches from the wall and that's literally the only place I can put them!

Here's a link to check out the specs on my receiver (I think that's definitely enough power even though I might connect a power amp):
http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite-Receivers/VSX-54TX


----------



## Jamie.Macks (May 12, 2014)

Bansaku said:


> Not to mention the golden rule of matching speakers. Layman's terms here; Even if all three sets are from the same manufacturer, their 'colour' is not matched and therefore the sound signature of each speaker is fighting with one another. If indeed all three sets are connected, it is going to sound like crap in comparison to picking the best pair of the batch and equalizing them for your room type. Not to mention the impedance of the signal being split into three different paths will not give each speaker enough power to be properly driven which will degrade the sound as well. A classic mistake made by the inexperienced (not necessarily implying yourself). But as he stated, he is working with what he has available.



A link to check specs on my receiver:
http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite-Receivers/VSX-54TX

I've had all 7 speakers on max volume bumping various genres of music with little to no distortion!


----------

